# from my vise



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*from my vise....some more*

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
View attachment 10174
]

View attachment 10175


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Awsome looking flies! :notworthy:I need to start tying!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*more pics?*

procedure changed cant load anymore????/WTF....nathan?


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

pretty have they caught any fish or are they just lookers?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

havent tried the lizard eyes yet.....most are simple weighted deceivers..the purple and white, with lead wrapped hookshank has been very productive for trout recently!


----------

